# antagonist short protocol vs long protocol ??



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have had 1 failed cycle on long protocol and went to a different clinic for a second opinion today. They suggested antagonist short protocol. 
My embryos were poor quality on long protocol & only produced 6 mature eggs. Does anyone know the difference, which is better? How you generally respond? 
Advice needed ASAP please as booking AF is due in the next 24 hours!!!!!    


M xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Michimoo,

I couldn't read and run, I haven't ever done long, BUT have heard from a few people that short is used vs long protocol at times in hopes of producing better eggs as opposed to long protocol. 

I'm on an antigonist myself due to PCOS. 

Follow your gut and trust your clinic hun, after all whatelse can you do  

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi michimoo how you doing hun?

I didnt want to read & run but i cant really help you, as you know i did long protocol and i only produced 4 mature eggs. 7 in total but 3 were no good. I dont know much about short protocol or antagonist.

I agree with bubble follow your gut, are you changing clinics hun?

Lots of love keep us posted

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Aww thanks ladies.

Beckyboo look at your piccie. So pleased for you  

Yes it would mean changing clinics but after a sleepless night and phoning Wessex to answer a few questions, I have decided to go with them. Oxford wouldn't even talk to me about short protocol. 
So it will mean a change of clinics, different protocol & different drugs ( maybe) but if I stay with Oxford & did long protocol & it doesn't work again I will always wonder what if! 
Also just had my amh tested so that will be interesting to see what the result is. Apparently short protocol helps improve egg quality as it works with your body rather than shutting it down. That's what I'm hoping as all my embies were poor quality.  

I'm sure i'll change my mind a few more times today but I'm going with my gut. 

M xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Michi - Will be following your progress hun and sending lots of   I hope this is the start of a dream comning true xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi M, how are you Hun? How was the wedding?

Glad you had n app with new clinic   can't believe you didn't tell me ! Hehe 

As you know I will be on the short protocol next. Out of 13eggs I only had 2 really good embryos in the end and my doc is hoping doing SPmight help this. Also, my doc dont believe in doing same protocol twice in a row if it hasn't worked. Saying this tho, It is very 'commen' not having any to freeze at the end of it.

The only thing I was/is worried about is will I get as many eggs being on a short cycle... But nurse said a really true and wise thing - you could get lesser follies/eggs, not always the case tho, but if you did, look at it this way, I had 15 follies, 13 eggs, 7 fertilized... The reason why 7 fertilized is because those 7 eggs where clearly better, healthier than the rest, so in the end, even if I had 7 eggs this time around, they would hopefully be better quality because of SP and therefor all fertilize ...... Makes sense?? Lol

Xxxxx

Like I have said to you before, I think you could benefit from trying the short protocol and glad your new clinic agrees. 
What was your lining like?
If I was you, I would contact your old clinic and try to get hold of your folder with all details and give it to your new clinic, the more info he has (if you was a slow starter, what the sizes of each follies was, what meds, lining and so on) will be even better   info is power sweetie.

Don't know if I told you, but had some vey good advice from a nutritionist for helping with egg quality, text me if you want details.


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Jelly was going to text you tonight. As I know we talked about me getting a second opinion at a different clinic. It was all a bit of a last minute thing.   my brain is still mushed from yesterday   
Still in a quandary but I kind of like the idea of short protocol. I'm worried slightly too about not getting as many eggs as my fertilisation rate before wasn't great only having 4 that fertilised out of 9 and they were all low quality by day 3. 
I've been taking Royal Jelly, q10, vit C & sanatogen mother 2 be every day for over 1 month now & also started accupuncture. So am hoping that this helps with the quality too. 
When r u thinking of starting? Maybe we can cycle together again?  
I'll text u later Hun. Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

M- dont want to worry you at all re quantity! After all, you did have 6 mature eggs so if you got that again or even slightly less, hopefully they should be all of better quality and ALL therefor fertilize!! 

I think you are doing the right thing by choosing SP, and also, I really didn't like the sound of the way you was treated last time around so glad you are changing clinics. You are paying for this treatment, you should be comfy with the ppl that you will be spending some 'private time' with  

All vits sounds great, on top of all my vits, I'm also drinking two different drinks that could benefit healthy eggs. One of these are said to be helpful in an ivf treatment. These aren't cheap tho. One costs around £35 for a months or so use, the other is around £50 but lasts for 2months or so. Not sure if I have told you about them before but yes, text me if you interested. You need to do, take, eat what you believe in or no point. 

Speak later hun

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

M- how many immature eggs did you have?
Xxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

3 xx & they said they would put those in a separated dish if I had I mature ones with a load of   & see if anything happens over night.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, a cycle containing 'some' immature eggs is a good sign!! so I do believe you was simply just on the wrong meds, or just the wrong protocol  


I think you be just fine chick, don't stress  
Xxx


----------

